# When using a map in the ESV Study Bible, how would one use an in-text citation?



## Darryl Le Roux (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a question on my one assessment paper that I need help with. It has given an example paper handing in by a fictional student. What we need to do is correct their footnote entry. We are to replace the footnote entry with an in-text citation. 

The footnote given is as follows: The map of the Persian Empire is from J. Gordon McConcille, 'Ezra', The ESV Study Bible (ed. Lane T. Dennis, Waybe Grudem, and J.I Packer; Wheaton, IL: Crossway Bibles, 2008), 802. 

My options are as follows: 

A: (ESV Study Bible, p.802) 
B: (ESV Study Bible 2008:802) 
C: (McConville 2008:802) 
D: (Dennis, Grudem, and Packer 2008:802) 

I am leaning towards B, and D. However, what makes D less of a stand out answer, is the fact that not all of the editors are listed. Meaning it is incomplete. 

Would it be the title of the book, or the editors for a map in the study Bible?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 8, 2014)

Which format are you to use (APA, MLA, Turabian, etc.)?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 8, 2014)

Scottish Lass said:


> Which format are you to use (APA, MLA, Turabian, etc.)?


Indeed. This will dictate the answer to your question.

See also:
https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/section/2/

I hope it is not Turabian as it is a tortuous citation system. Nightmares of a past paper now overtake me.


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Mar 8, 2014)

The format we use in South Africa is mostly APA and Harvard. From what I can gather from past works. It's merely referred to as author-date referencing. Extremely vague.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 8, 2014)

Assuming it is permissible, I'd follow the link above. I used it consistently with my students when teaching citations. I can do MLA blindfolded, but I'd have to research the other two. Purdue's site is very user-friendly.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 8, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I hope it is not Turabian as it is a tortuous citation system



Yes, I am quite certain that it was Satan who came up with Turabian.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 9, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it is not Turabian as it is a tortuous citation system
> ...



I could not agree more. Just for fun, at SBTS they employ their own modified Turabian. I'm sure they do it to help us in our sanctification...but it is, by my judgment, a messenger of Satan to torment us.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 9, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Mr. Religion said:
> ...



Ironically enough, it was not until my last semester in school that I finally understood Turabian.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 9, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...


Me, too!  Once you have trudged through Turabian, APA, MLA, CMS, etc., are a walk in the park.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 9, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > reaganmarsh said:
> ...



I was an English major in my undergrad. We used MLA. I was in seminary 2004-08, 2009-10, and re-enrolled this semester to (finally) finish the MDiv. Turabian makes sense, I guess...but I don't like it one bit!


----------



## nicnap (Mar 10, 2014)

If you use Firefox as your browser, I would suggest downloading Zotero. It is the greatest citation tool that I have seen. It is fairly self explanatory, and you can add your book by typing in the Isbn and page number----it saves the book for later---and it will format the citation for you.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 10, 2014)

Very helpful tip, Nick!


----------



## nicnap (Mar 10, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Very helpful tip, Nick!



Only passing along what was shown to me while at GPTS. It saved me HOURS of labor over citations.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 10, 2014)

nicnap said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Very helpful tip, Nick!
> ...



I now have a new favorite app...


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Mar 13, 2014)

Problem now is, I have to change browsers 

Got an answer back from my Prof, D would be the answer, as not all of the editors would need mentioning. 

Thank you for the help guys, I appreciate it. Especially the app Nic, it will turn out to be extremely valuable for me in the future.


----------

